# 19x8.5 and 19x9.5 on a MK4 whats the lowest ET..



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

getting ready to buy a MK4 project and have a set of 19's i am about to get refinished and need to buy adapter so i'm trying to figure whats the lowest et i can run on it..


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 19x8.5 and 19x9.5 on a MK4 whats the lowest ET.. (onequickg60)*

how low are you?
Do you want any poke? You can fit those sizes under the fenders if you want.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: 19x8.5 and 19x9.5 on a MK4 whats the lowest ET.. (JDriver1.8t)*

i didnt buy the car yet but my goal is to go pretty low and poke i dont mind 1/2 inch or so all the way around it wont be my daily driver mainly show and go setup.. so i'll be doing some stretching.
would liek to do 225-35 front and a 235 rear but will go smaller if needed..


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 19x8.5 and 19x9.5 on a MK4 whats the lowest ET.. (onequickg60)*

8.5 et20 would poke just a little in the front.
9.5 et25 in the rear will poke just a bit. (1/3'' or so)


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: 19x8.5 and 19x9.5 on a MK4 whats the lowest ET.. (JDriver1.8t)*

cool thanks..


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 19x8.5 and 19x9.5 on a MK4 whats the lowest ET.. (onequickg60)*

8.5 et35 would fit in the front and tuck a lot
9.5 et38 can fit in the rear.


----------

